# 10 hp motor just below 200$



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/..._CA80_80_Brushless_Outrunner_50_80cc_Eq_.html


As you can see there is just 124$ rc motor for 10hp 

And I heard there is 50$ 10hp motor also..( any one can you search it for me?)


I think It's good solution at least self generator.

and also good for combined motor. 100 hp motor is just 124 $

I just can search 33v controller for 40$ .. but It's easy to convert it or custom order. 

I already send message to alibaba chinese RC motor company..

What others' think about this?

endless sphere is several disscuss on this subject.

At least these rc motor is cheapest solution for EV bike or scooter.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Genius Pooh said:


> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/..._CA80_80_Brushless_Outrunner_50_80cc_Eq_.html


 
The motor you linked is designed for model airplanes, so if you want something larger than a stuffed bear to ride in your car, it won't work.

Stop trying to find some magic motor or scheme to make the cheapest bestest awesomest Electric Vehicle on the planet.

Go build a car like everyone else is so you can learn what it's like, then modify it into something original.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Ziggythewiz said:


> The motor you linked is designed for model airplanes, so if you want something larger than a stuffed bear to ride in your car, it won't work.
> 
> Stop trying to find some magic motor or scheme to make the cheapest bestest awesomest Electric Vehicle on the planet.
> 
> Go build a car like everyone else is so you can learn what it's like, then modify it into something original.



Oh... 

where I live It's impossible small company make a EV car.

I must build big factory to make EV car. It's law in here

anyway.. why you think It's depend on size?

Hmmm.. It's extremly cheap and I can test it very easy way.

I will start with these motor and apply to EV scooter or bicycle( It's legal in here)

and I try to change my singature below... ( as just pooh bear inventor.) but.. I don't how to. I close business and will join IT company.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Most of these motors depend on propwash for cooling.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Salty9 said:


> Most of these motors depend on propwash for cooling.


Thanks how about durabity?

Is it reliable?


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

A chinese seller sujest 15k(peak ) motor for 200$..

oh... If this motor is fine with test..

It's good for motor cycle. 

but controller is big problem..

there is no 70v bldc controller and It's 250$ at least..

I must find cheaper version at least about controller.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Genius Pooh said:


> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/..._CA80_80_Brushless_Outrunner_50_80cc_Eq_.html
> 
> 
> As you can see there is just 124$ rc motor for 10hp
> ...


 You would be hard pressed to make 10hp with that and if you do its for 10 seconds or less. I have a couple big outrunners that trump that one but they are controller nightmares!


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Arlo said:


> You would be hard pressed to make 10hp with that and if you do its for 10 seconds or less. I have a couple big outrunners that trump that one but they are controller nightmares!


 
I don't understand what you said.

Can you use more long sentence?

and this motor is too weak for long operation?


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Genius Pooh said:


> I don't understand what you said.
> 
> Can you use more long sentence?
> 
> and this motor is too weak for long operation?


 This motor will NOT make 10hp
And if you did get this motor to make 10hp it would only be for 10 seconds or less untill it overheats.


----------



## hamsterpower (Oct 13, 2009)

Small motors intended for Radio control models are designed to the extreme performance limits. That means lots of maintenance and very high RPM while very little torque. Small EVs can get away with using a low HP industrial electric motor because they are usually built for high torque at low RPM. The torque meets or exceeds the torque of the original ICE engine at low speeds. These RC intended motors are only expected to run for minutes at a time before overheating.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

hamsterpower said:


> Small motors intended for Radio control models are designed to the extreme performance limits. That means lots of maintenance and very high RPM while very little torque. Small EVs can get away with using a low HP industrial electric motor because they are usually built for high torque at low RPM. The torque meets or exceeds the torque of the original ICE engine at low speeds. These RC intended motors are only expected to run for minutes at a time before overheating.


 
If so main problem is heat.. oh

If I can order water cooled or something else.

It's useful..oh..If there need some modification..

It's still so cheap..17kw peak version is just 200$

and Chinese factory can modify their product in easy way..( maybe 100pcs order?)

As a picture Inside RC motor is so simple.. I doubt durablity is big issue at there . and water cooling or forced aircooling so easy to make. 

below is tuningy's 17kw peak motor.double price of chinese..


I can make liquid cooling with just some epoxy and glass fiber? Am I right?


----------



## hamsterpower (Oct 13, 2009)

No, the problem is that RC motors are already at their limit at spec. Industrial motors are described for continuous use. you could run one at 10 HP for years with no down time. In a small EV you rarely need max HP. so you can momentarily exceed design spec of industrial motors for acceleration. RC motors are described at that momentary peak HP. The motor you reference is an airplane design. That HP rating is likely takeoff power and only available for seconds per hour. While heavily cooled by prop-wash. And likely will have very little torque to that HP rating is at VERY high RPM. For a small motorcycle, I would look for motors from a large washing machine or saw mill, maybe a treadmill or best case lawnmowers.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

hamsterpower said:


> No, the problem is that RC motors are already at their limit at spec. Industrial motors are described for continuous use. you could run one at 10 HP for years with no down time. In a small EV you rarely need max HP. so you can momentarily exceed design spec of industrial motors for acceleration. RC motors are described at that momentary peak HP. The motor you reference is an airplane design. That HP rating is likely takeoff power and only available for seconds per hour. While heavily cooled by prop-wash. And likely will have very little torque to that HP rating is at VERY high RPM. For a small motorcycle, I would look for motors from a large washing machine or saw mill, maybe a treadmill or best case lawnmowers.


Oh I see .. I must test these motor,but still It's worth to test and modify


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

I had finish my research..

hopely 1.7kw motor is just 20$ 2hp motor..and there is also water jacket..

hohoho..after design my electric bicycle kit I buy samples and test it.

wow.. great ..


I have slight light at my boring life  ( currently I close my businessT_T)


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Genius Pooh said:


> I had finish my research..
> 
> hopely 1.7kw motor is just 20$ 2hp motor..and there is also water jacket..
> 
> ...


I sugest you spend some time on the endless sphere forums
The first motor you linked looks like a simular size to a 80/100 which I think guys mad ~5hp for short bursts. But if you belive to much in the specs you will be very disapointed. Another note RC controllers like to blow up when loaded down in a E-bike!


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Arlo said:


> I sugest you spend some time on the endless sphere forums
> The first motor you linked looks like a simular size to a 80/100 which I think guys mad ~5hp for short bursts. But if you belive to much in the specs you will be very disapointed. Another not RC controllers like to blow up when loaded down in a E-bike!


Thank you so much..

I must search that site more carefully

thanks alro. after buy 1.7kw motor. I will do harshest test on it  hohoho

of course I will read all thread at endless sphere from tonight


----------

